# Finally Made the Purchase



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Well, after many years without a 4wheeler I finally bought a used Yamaha Grizzly with 500 miles on it. Its a 2000 model and looks like new. I can hardly wait to get a chance to ride it and see how it works. Gonna hit the bay tomarrow night.

Grizzly.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Hate to hear that you went swimmin on the first trip out .


----------

